# Would this be frowned upon by police



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello 

Basically a workmate of mine nearly got caught by the cctv van hidden down a road earlier.

So just chatting away we wondered if you made a twitter account where followers tweeted the vans location and what time it was seen eg

"12:45 cctv van London Road"

And that account retweeted the info for other followers to warn them before driving off.

Would this be classed as illegal as i heard people get done for flashing their lights at times lol but again it says they should tell us where the van is.

Thanks Luke


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Some police forces sometimes advertise where they will be to get people to slow down. Check the police twitter feed, they might do the same.


----------



## MarkTD (Feb 5, 2010)

Shouldn't be illegal, like shrug said some forces tell you where they are and it would only be like telling a friend but via twitter so is say its legal.


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

they will just tell twitter to remove it and send you a formal letter saying if you dothis again we will etc etc 

amazing idea if you ask me!


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Leicesters twitter just seem to tell you that someones been robbed or assaulted, then nothing else on the matter haha at least their making the effort to tweet that they know ay 

I like the idea of it guess it could get deleted but with a decent following etc it could help warn people before leaving out


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

They say which days the vans are going and where on their website, or at least use to.

Who's going to check twitter before every journey though?


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

ardandy said:


> They say which days the vans are going and where on their website, or at least use to.
> 
> Who's going to check twitter before every journey though?


You have a point their but more people check twitter then their website. And my twitter feed has some idiots tweeting while driving so i guess some would haha


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

I can't see any problem with it - providing its done in a manner to improve safety.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

There are website that already do this and you can subscribe and add your own Ect. As previously stated the police have no problem with that. In Nottingham they are advertised in the local paper beforehand.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmm true i just wondered wether actually giving away the location and time was not allowed, like if police were off to do a raid and you happen to start shouting about it that would get you in trouble so i wondered if this could haha


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

Don't they already pin dirty great signs with pictures of cameras in areas where there can be speed cameras?

Then they put the cameras in massive vans with 'SPEED CAMERA VAN" written on the side?

If people can't spot those I can't imaging they'd pay attention to something on Twitter.

Says he who was done for speeding on Groby Road just down from Frog Island a few months ago.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

These mobile cameras are about the here and now, it will encourage browsing whilst driving and it will encourage pranks and hoax messages from the many morons that use such media....all in all, bad idea.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

S63 thats true i suppose lol just annoys me as their meant to be visible etc but they hide behind a row of trees down a long lane (saffron lane as a example those from leicester) or over hills etc so itd just be playing them at their own sneaky games lol


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Don't speed = don't get caught. Simples


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Our papers print the locations they will be in every week.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

LukeWS said:


> S63 thats true i suppose lol just annoys me as their meant to be visible etc but they hide behind a row of trees down a long lane (saffron lane as a example those from leicester) or over hills etc so itd just be playing them at their own sneaky games lol


I understand what you are saying, they do stretch the boundaries of legality with their somewhat covert way of doing things, however if you, me or any other DW member was a cop looking for speeders most of us would do the same thing.

Remember also, if a driver is physically stopped by the law there is always the chance of the car being uninsured, untaxed etc. We would all salute that I'm sure. :thumb:


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

The Chief Constable of Cumbria said a few years ago that the purpose of speed cameras was purely to slow cars down at accident black spots. In almost the same breath he then said that anyone caught flashing their lights to warn other motorists would be done for perverting the course of justice! Go figure.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

in wales they put the locations where they'll be as well

http://www.gosafe.org/en/cameras/Region.aspx?UAID=22&UA=Pembrokeshire


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

LukeWS said:


> Hello
> 
> Basically a workmate of mine nearly got caught by the cctv van hidden down a road earlier.
> 
> ...


Luke listen to BBC Radio Leicester, they broadcast the locations of all of the camera vans in the county on any given day.


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

This is an interesting question, if the Force in question makes the information availiable to the public then you would be ok. However if the Force does not publish this information then they could consider it perverting the course of justice and look to take action, just as they have against drivers who have flashed lights etc to warn others of a speed trap


----------



## OjfS (Nov 25, 2012)

On my short 12 mile trip to work today i saw 2 speed vans and a 3rd checking tax discs. and they then setup a random check station in the shared yard next to where i work checking lights, insurance, tax, driving licenses etc. 

On another note my other half nearly crashed because of one today. they were sat in the verge on a long sweeping bend which ends in a 40 zone, The car in front slammed on to avoid a ticket...


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

buckas said:


> Don't speed = don't get caught. Simples


lol i wanted to be the first to say that!

The Twitter feed is a good idea from an information spreading perspective, but as other have said, it would be too easy for pranksters to target it, and essentially be information overload.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

buckas said:


> Don't speed = don't get caught. Simples


Yawn, I'd love to live in your world where no one ever makes a mistake


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

When i had my Suzuki Bandit i used to get Streetfighters mag & they ran a section in there called ''pig watch'' anyone who came across an un-marked Police car posted the reg,make & model,location to warn other riders


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

WashMitt said:


> Yawn, I'd love to live in your world where no one ever makes a mistake


I'm with buckas on this, he's not saying that he never speeds, just that its not a surprise to anybody whos ever read the highway code that it's a misdemeanor which carries a penalty.
Its not like there isn't already a wealth of information out there...

http://www.dorsetroadsafe.org.uk/enforcement/camera-sites/mobile-camera-sites


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm on a Facebook group for this (teesside area)


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

what i dont get is my local farce sorry force, lothian and borders, put up their intentions each week as to areas theyre going to target, same areas every single week and its every possible location they could be in, therefore pointless posting up intentions

anyway as for mobile vans dont think the police can really do much about it as its safety camera partnership and not the police that actually run the vans

theres a bit of a thin line for warning folk, obviously theres the mobile vans generally out there to make money, but for police with radar guns, ANPR units, id rather see someone pulled over and caught with no licence, insurance, tax,mot so therefore id rather not see people warned as those who know they are breaking the law will obviously avoid


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

just have Facebook messanger or WhatsApp on your phone, and have your close friends linked to the chat, then you post where you saw the police then everyone knows.

i do it as a means of traffic updates as my buddies travel the same way as me.

also can be found on the WAZE app


----------

